# [Gentoo/Freebsd] image qemu

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Pour ceux que cela interresse je viens de créer une image qemu d'une installation de base Gentoo/freebsd.

Le noyau freebsd6.2 beta et gcc4 sont disponible. Cette image permet de tester le projet Gentoo/freebsd sans rien casser   :Laughing:  .

Par la suite, j'espere fournir un stage 4 et pourquoi un livecd en utilisant les scripts de freesbie.

Le tout est disponible sur http://www.frogdev.info/fbsd/index.php?lien_en_cours=fbsd

----------

## anigel

Excellente initiative !

Pas assez de temps ces jours-ci pour tester ça, mais je mets de côté le lien pour le tester.

Merci !

----------

## At0m3

Excellent, m'en vais essayer ça, depuis le temps que je voulais me mettre à freebsd, mais que j'ai pas trop le temps ni le courage  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Super, je vais  tester ça   :Cool:   :Wink:  ...

Dès que je serais rodé à qemu   :Very Happy:  ...

merci pour ce taff !

@ +

----------

## titoucha

Super, je regardais depuis un moment du côté de BSD, je vais tester, mais avant il faut que je me familiarise avec Qemu.

----------

## Bapt

Merci pour cette image. M'installant de temps en temps de Gentoo/FreeBSD, je n'ai jamais utilisé une fonctionnalité, qu'en est il de la compatibilité linux (linuxulator) ? est fonctionnel ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

La version 6.2 ajoute un driver linsysfs : permettant d'émuler le /sys de linux afin d'améliorer le linuxulator (emulation linux)

Pour le moment je viens de migrer completement vers la version 6.2beta cela tourne pas mal. Maintenant j'ai lancé l'installe de Xorg, et pas de soucis particuliers donc sa avance pas mal   :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> La version 6.2 ajoute un driver linsysfs : permettant d'émuler le /sys de linux afin d'améliorer le linuxulator (emulation linux)
> 
> Pour le moment je viens de migrer completement vers la version 6.2beta cela tourne pas mal. Maintenant j'ai lancé l'installe de Xorg, et pas de soucis particuliers donc sa avance pas mal  

 

Sur une bécane ou avec qemu ? 

Est-ce que qemu est fluide et réactive ?

je  suis entrain d'installer une OpenBSD sur qemu et je vais sûrement tester FreeBSD-6.2 ... J'avais déjà fait tourner la 5.4 sur une bécane avant de migrer vers gentoo, cela ne m'avait pas déçu et la documentation est très instructives aussi  :Very Happy:  !

Enjoy !

@ +

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de tester FreeBSD en version 6.2 et 7 (snapshot) et aucune ne reconnait mon ethernet et le wifi   :Confused: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Pour le moment je teste sous Qemu je n'ai pas d'autre disque libre. Et c'est assez fluide. J'ai jamais essayé openbsd mais c'est vrai que cela à l'air pas mal non plus et assez documenté. Peut-être apres   :Laughing: 

@titoucha qu'elle est ta carte?

----------

## titoucha

C'est le chip de ma carte mère, le nom est Nvidia MCP55 Ethernet

Je viens de finir un test de OpenBSD, ça m'a pas plus, la granulosité des ports est trop grossière à mon goût, en installant la base de Kde le système m'a installé esd,arts et gconf2 entre autres  :Confused: 

Je pense que c'est le top pour un serveur, mais pour un PC de bureau c'est moins évident.

----------

## bouleetbil

Pourtant, d'apres ce post j'ai l'impression que sous freebsd7 ton chipset est reconnu : http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd@fug.com.br/msg16971.html par contre sur la liste officiel : http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/hardware/i386/support.html il n'y a que le son.

Par contre sous openbsd il fait parti du matériel compatible : http://www.openbsd.org/i386.html

Que donne un ifconfig ? Sinon un post ici http://www.bsdforums.org/forums/index.php?

----------

## titoucha

Comme je l'ai écrit au-dessus, sous OpenBSD le chip est reconnu, mais après les premiers tests j'ai abandonné la gestion des programmes ne me plait pas.

----------

## bouleetbil

Essaye OpenBSD/Gentoo. Comme cela tu as la reconnaissance du matériel de Opentbsd avec la gestion des paquets de portage. Apres si tu cree une image qemu si tu veux je peux l'heberger  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour info xorg sous freebsd/gentoo passe mais il faut utiliser glut et pas freeglut. Freeglut avec gcc4 et freebsd ne passe pas.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'avais déjà testé vmware sous win qui était vraiment fonctionnel et je l'ai installé sous linux, je teste un vlos (basé sur gentoo) pour l'instant sans les vmtools (qui vont rajouter un pilote vidéo, aussi pour la souris) et ça donne une grosse claque à qemu ... je sais que qemu n'a pas les moyens de vmware ... Mais bon, le résultat est que vmware est carrement plus au point pour la virtualisation ! je n'ai pas encore pu récupérer les tools mais j'espère y arriver pour avoir une virtualisation vraiment performante ...

La vitesse d'installation d'une distro n'a rien a voir avec qemu ...

@+

----------

## titoucha

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Essaye OpenBSD/Gentoo. Comme cela tu as la reconnaissance du matériel de Opentbsd avec la gestion des paquets de portage. Apres si tu cree une image qemu si tu veux je peux l'heberger 
> 
> Sinon, pour info xorg sous freebsd/gentoo passe mais il faut utiliser glut et pas freeglut. Freeglut avec gcc4 et freebsd ne passe pas.

 

Je testais les BSD pour regarder ce que c'est et surtout trouver un système SANS compilation, donc OpenBSD/Gentoo ne m'intéresse pas du tout.

C'est sympa d'avoir pensé à cette solution   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zazbar

Merci a toi pour cette petite image ... je ne connaissais pas le projet et je m'en vais découvrir ca a grand pas !!

On a quelques images BSD sur un serveur vmware au boulot, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'y jeter un oeuil ... et comme j'en ai entendu beaucoup bien (les sytèmes *BSD) ..  si en plus y'a un portage avec, je sens que je vais bien apprécier ...

Au fait quels sont les outils qui ont été porté mis a part portage ?

En tout cas merci bien, je suis en train de la rappatrier

----------

## man in the hill

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> Merci a toi pour cette petite image ... je ne connaissais pas le projet et je m'en vais découvrir ca a grand pas !!
> 
> On a quelques images BSD sur un serveur vmware au boulot, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'y jeter un oeuil ...

 

Salut,

Qemu n'a strictement rien à voir avec vmware ! Vmware a une avance considérable sur Qemu !

Si tu veux tester la virtualisation, ne perd pas ton temps avec qemu ! On peux vraiment dire que c'est la virtualisation à deux vitesse   :Confused:  ...

Enjoy !

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Oui vmware est plus rapide que qemu(il ne joue pas la même cours) Mais qemu est libre du moins une partie. Mais c'est surtout que je ne dispose pas de licence vmware.  :Wink: 

Quand aux outils portés vers freebsd, pour le moment tout se compile bien. Je viens juste de finir de configurer X et il se lance   :Laughing:  . Normalement pour ce qui concerne portage tous les outils devrait tourner sous freebsd

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Me revoila avec Gentoo/freebsd donc voici la dernière image qemu qui intègre freebsd6.2 et xfce4 l'image est disponible ici : http://www.frogdev.info/fbsd/index.php?lien_en_cours=fbsd

Il y aurra bientôt un stage4.   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Zazbar wrote:*   Merci a toi pour cette petite image ... je ne connaissais pas le projet et je m'en vais découvrir ca a grand pas !!
> 
> On a quelques images BSD sur un serveur vmware au boulot, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'y jeter un oeuil ... 
> 
> Salut,
> ...

 

 Je ne comprend pas l'intérèt de ta (non)réponse à une question (non)posée ..

 de qui plus est parler de perdre son temps avec qemu qui est libre et parler de virtualisation à deux vitesses est plutot irrespectueux pour le travail effectué par les devs ...

 Enfin ce que j'en dis c'est que je ne suis pas habitué à te lire de cette façon ...

----------

